
Peachy Printer Creator Admits Fraud in Latest Update - braum
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/117421627/the-peachy-printer-the-first-100-3d-printer-and-sc/posts/1572573
======
braum
[https://www.reddit.com/r/peachyprinter/](https://www.reddit.com/r/peachyprinter/)

